# Διεύθυνση Παρακολούθησης και Ελέγχου Ανασταλτικών Καθεστώτων (ΔΙ.Π.Ε.Α.Κ.) = Directorate for the Monitoring and Auditing of Suspensive Procedures



## nickel (May 28, 2011)

*Διεύθυνση Παρακολούθησης και Ελέγχου Ανασταλτικών Καθεστώτων (ΔΙ.Π.Ε.Α.Κ.) *
Κάτι σε σχέση με αυτοκίνητα και τελωνεία. Τι είναι αυτά τα «ανασταλτικά καθεστώτα»;
Δυστυχώς, δεν ξεκίνησε από μένα η απορία για να βοηθήσω περισσότερο...
mg:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2011)

Από αυτά πάντως, καταλαβαίνω κάποιο καθεστώς που οδηγεί σε αναστολή κάποιο εκτελωνιστικό δικαίωμα.


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2011)

«Το καθεστώς της Τελειοποίησης προς Επανεξαγωγή (Ενεργητική Τελειοποίηση)»...
The plot thickens!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2011)

Αυτό πάντως νομίζω ότι μπορεί να προήλθε (με κάποιον τρόπο...) από το τέλος (το δασμολογικό, όχι του κόσμου).


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2011)

Βρήκα το *ανασταλτικό καθεστώς* (EN: suspensive procedure, FR: régime suspensif), μέχρι και την _τελειοποίηση προς επανεξαγωγή_ (εκείνο το _inward processing_ στο παρακάτω κείμενο), αλλά μη μου ζητήσετε να τα εξηγήσω. Στο βιβλίο _Concise international and European IP law_:
Placed under a suspensive procedure (para. 1(b)). (a) General. The Regulation refers to suspensive procedures under arts. K4(I)(a) of the Community Customs Code. The following suspensive procedures are included: the external transit procedure, the customs warehousing procedure, the inward processing in the form of a system of suspension, the processing under customs control and temporary importation. Suspensive procedures referring to ‘customs procedures with an economic impact’ under art. 84(1)(b) Community Customs Code are not included. Goods placed under these procedures arc subject neither to the corresponding import duties nor to the other measures of commercial policy. ​
Συνέχεια εδώ.


----------

